# look what i just won!



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have picked it up and its bigger than it looks and is in really good condition! when i offered her the money... she told me to keep it

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Nice! xxx


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

im well chuffed!


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I'll bet you are!:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooooh a Savic Peggy metro I think, I love a bargain


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just seen this...thats amazing! Cost me quite a bit for mine second hand! xx


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

Well done  bargain I jsut won a cage on ebay just now too ! Mines a Cambridge Hamster one


----------

